# Lehigh Valley!!! 5-7-17 yippee



## foodgirly (May 30, 2014)




----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi foodgirly, I was out in the valley today but can't seem to find them! it is still pretty cold and I think that has put a damper on them and if this keeps up the season will be over. then again some are finding them.


----------

